# Deistertour - wie sieht's aus?



## Gerrit (31. Juli 2003)

Moin,

da unsere Alpenstürmer ja mehr oder weniger unbeschadet wieder unter uns sind, müsste man ihnen beim Wiedereinrollen in die heimischen Gefilde etwas Gesellschaft leisten  

Das Wochenende 09. - 10.08. würde mir sehr gut passen - da könnte ich für die Hamburger auch einen A7 Soltau Ost - Deister-Shuttle für bis zu 5 Personen mit bikes und Gepäck anbieten (Sprinter + Anhänger).

Wie sieht's aus?

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Raana (3. August 2003)

...am 09 August könnte ich auch dabei sein...

Nur am 10. kann ich nicht, also bitte nicht dieses Datum,
dann würde ich auch den dritten Termin verpassen.
Und das wäre mehr als traurig...

Gruß Raana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (3. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Raana _
> *....dann würde ich auch den dritten Termin verpassen.
> Und das wäre mehr als traurig...
> *




Ja, ich konnte die letzten Termine ebenfalls leider nicht wahrnehmen - deswegen die Offensive  Und die restlichen WEs im August sind bei mir so ziemlich ausgebucht  

Blöderweise hält sich die Resonanz hier in Grenzen - PAN, WO BIST DU??? Ham se dich auf'm Berch hängen lassen, weil du die Hütte zerfeiert hast???    

bis denn
gerrit


----------



## Hattrick (3. August 2003)

würde ja gerne. Bin am WE evtl. im Kurzurlaub. (man soll die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben  könnte also doch noch klappen )
@Gerrit: welche Hütte meinst Du


----------



## Rabbit (3. August 2003)

Also im schlimmsten Fall würde ich den Trupp anführen. Die Heavy-Trails welche ich mitgefahren bin (die erste in diesem Jahr) würde ich glaube ich auch schon hinbekommen. Ich muß vielleicht das eine oder andere Mal noch in die Karte schauen und werde vielleicht nicht Pan's Überraschungstrail finden ... aber dafür wird der eine oder andere Verfahrer vielleicht in einem solchen enden 

9. August klingt gut 

@Pan: Und wo fahren wir am 10ten?  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Grip (3. August 2003)

Also ich würde auch gerne teilnehmen. Allerdings bin ich am 09. schon zum Biken verabredet.

Sollte also der Termin auf Samstag fallen, wünsche ich allen viel Spaß. Ansonsten werde vielleicht mich noch kurzfristig anhängen  

Hab's ja nich sooo weit  

Grip


----------



## foxi (4. August 2003)

kann gut sein das ihr mit mir rechnen müsst 
Sa. oder So. ist mir schnuppe kann mich nach der Mehrheit richten


----------



## Badehose (4. August 2003)

Also Lust hätte ich schon. Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre klasse. Aber ganz ohne Federung ...
Vielleicht kommt die Gabel ja diese Woche zurück. Falls nicht, Deister ade. Da gebe ich Dir aber noch eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Pan (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *PAN, WO BIST DU???  *



Samstag Fliesen legen und Sonntag Burzeltach meiner Tochter - sorry!!


----------



## Rabbit (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Samstag Fliesen legen und Sonntag Burzeltach meiner Tochter - sorry!! *


OK, dann wird's wohl ein Tagesausflug oder Heinz besinnt sich eines besseren 

Viel Erfolg beim Fliesenlegen!


----------



## Gerrit (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Samstag Fliesen legen und Sonntag Burzeltach meiner Tochter - sorry!! *




  Schade...

Denn müssen wir mal sehen, was Rabbit sich so merken konnte....

Freue mich jedenfalls, dass es losgeht 

@Badehose: Macht dich doch nur noch härter - so ganz ohne Federung 


cheers
gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ente on a bike (4. August 2003)

Also kann mir mal kurz jemand bitte erklären was die Deister Tour ist? Ich weiss nicht wann mein bike wiederkommt, eigentlich Montag näxte woche aber vielleicht wird das auch früher was!
Ich wohne in Buxtehude also nicht ganz so weit von allem entfernt!


----------



## Gerrit (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *
> @Gerrit: welche Hütte meinst Du  *




oooooops....ich dachte ihr wolltet biken da unten? Isses doch wieder _Extreme Hüttenzerfeiering_ geworden????    

@Ente: Im Deister sind superlecker Singletrails angesagt...garniert mit Steinchen und Wurzeln  Macht immer sehr viel Spaß, wenn du etwas im Nordforum stöberst, wirst du einiges dazu finden. ABER: Auch hier hohes Suchtpotenzial.

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Buddy (4. August 2003)

Ich wäre für eine Tour in 3 Wochen, dann müsste mein neues Bike auch spätestens fertig sein


----------



## Rabbit (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ente on a bike _
> *Also kann mir mal kurz jemand bitte erklären was die Deister Tour ist? ... Ich wohne in Buxtehude also nicht ganz so weit von allem entfernt!
> *


Ja, hm, was genau ist die Deistertour ...
Also, der Deister ist ein größeres Naherholungsgebiet Süd-Westlich von Hannover, also von HH rund 190 km. Du hast natürlich recht, das ist nicht wirklich weit, kann man sogar mit dem Bike erreichen  
Der höchste Punkt im Deister ist am Annaturm (404m), also da geht's schon richtig hoch und auch wieder runter. 1.200 Hm auf 45-50 km bekommt man da schnell mal zusammen.
Und wie Gerrit schon sagte, lecker Trails gibt's da auch


----------



## Martinbaby (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ente on a bike _
> *Also kann mir mal kurz jemand bitte erklären was die Deister Tour ist?
> *



Deistertou?

Eat this:

"Ihr wisst aber, dass das nächste Mal ALLE Teilnehmer den freien Fall in den Bombenkrater mitmachen müssen?

Aber hier zum Üben ein kleines Daumenkino, wie's richtig gemacht wird... Gage_ in Action:"



















Also ich hätte ja schon bock. Auch wenn ich nicht in den Bombenkrater fahre. aber meine neue Marathon SL ist doch sicherlich schon deistertauglich - nur bin ich es auch???

Sonntag der 10. würde mir gut passen.











__________________


----------



## Ente on a bike (4. August 2003)

Hey das hört sich echt gut an!
Aber 190 km?
Ich bin nichtmal die HaBe bestiegen!
Hab ja mein bike noch nicht mal aber wenn dann gehts richtig los!
Hab seit gestern schon 0.3 kg abgenommen! Ich fahre im moment ein chopper fahrrad von meinem dad, is richtig heiss das ding! Geht a bissl schwer bergauf zu strampeln aber klappt schon!
Ich muss meine Marze auch erstmal einfahren!

Eh Buddy, bin auf dein neues Bike gespannt! Willst es ja nicht vorher zeigen... Dann muss es ja was besonderes sein!
Meld dich nochmal bei mir wegen mittwoch bitte!

Gruss

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raana (4. August 2003)

...wann soll es denn nun losgehen?

Da ich nur Samstag kann, wäre mein Vorschlag,

Samstag, 09. August um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Parplatz am Nienstedter Paß.
Alternativ auch 12 Uhr.

Gruß Raana


----------



## Rabbit (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Raana _
> *...wann soll es denn nun losgehen?
> 
> Da ich nur Samstag kann, wäre mein Vorschlag,
> ...


Ich habe den Termin im LMB eingetragen:

Sa., 09.08.2003, 12:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Nienstedter Paß

Anfahrtsskizze:
Übersicht
Detail

P.S.: Da ich selbst kein Local bin sollte sich die Teilnehmerzahl in Grenzen halten. Ich denke so max. 8-10 Personen.
Bisher dabei:


Gerrit
Raana
Hattrick (?)
foxi
badehose (?)
Rabbit


----------



## Gerrit (5. August 2003)

Moin,

für alle, die die oben angebotene Mitfahrgelegenheit nutzen wollen, hier die Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

Wir treffen uns um 10:00 Uhr  in Harber. Parkplätze sollten genug da sein 
Denkt bitte an ne Decke o.ä. um eure bikes vor etwaigen Transportschäden zu schützen.


----------



## Rabbit (5. August 2003)

So, habe mich nochmal eben in anderen Threads schlau gemacht (danke Hattrick) und die Karte studiert.
Geplanter Streckenverlauf ist etwa die Wiederholung der letzten beiden großen Deistertouren (ich muß die Trails einfach nochmal fahren) 

Den *E1* hoch zum *Nordmannsturm*. Kurz aber nicht ganz ohne abwärts auf dem *Nordmannsturmtrail*. Im Anschluß geht's ein Stück am Deisterrand auf einem Trail mit Brückenüberfahrt welcher etwas Überwindung kostete, geht es doch auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite verwurzelt steil bergan.
Sodann per Forstweg wieder hoch zum *Deisterkamm* über das Kreuz zum Einstieg in den *Frankweg*. Aus Erfahrung sollte Mann/Frau bei den kleinen Rampen, der *Halfpipe* und gaanz vielen Wurzeln die Finger am Lenker lassen und den Griff an die Flasche etc. vermeiden. Weiter geht es swingenderweise Richtung *Bombenkrater*. Etwas Überwindung vorausgesetzt ist der Krater per Mädchenlinie selbst mit einem Starrbike fahrbar. 
Weiter auf dem Folgetrail, der wiederum mit einigen Schanzen und vielen Wurzeln gespickt ist und dann per HighSpeed DH zur *Bismarckeiche*. Es folgt wiederum der Anstieg hoch zum Deisterkamm um an der *Wöltjebuche* den Einstieg zum *Grenzweg* zu passieren, denn zunächst geht es hoch zum *Annaturm* wo der Wirt die kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten mit Witz serviert.
Nach der Pause geht's im HighSpeed Modus zurück zur Wöltjebuche um dort in den Einstieg zum Grenzweg einzubiegen. Derselbige, vermutlich immer noch vollkommen abgetrocknet, wird daher wohl wieder komplett fahrbar sein  (was selten genug ist). Ca. 1,5 km Achterbahnfahrt. Wer sich die Abfahrten ungebremst runterstürzt fährt mit dem gewonnenen Schwung fast von allein die gegenüberliegenden Anstiege wieder hoch. Wahnsinn und absolut irre!!! Doch Vorsicht, hier ist eine ordentliche Portion Fahrtechnik gefragt!!!
Von der *Dicken Marie* geht es dann zunächst im kleinen Gang ,später per Schiebestück *"Grabtrail"*. Der Grab-Trail hat etwa Grenzweg Kategorie, ist nur noch etwas länger .
Zu guter Letzt müssen wir uns dann nur noch wieder zum Parkplatz hochquälen. 

Strecke ca. 35-40 km/1000-1100 Hm.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## rigger (5. August 2003)

würd auch wohl gerne wieder die trails im Deister unsicher machen, aber samstag geht nich wil wegen is nich!   wünsche aber allen viel spass!
sonntags würde gehen.

greetz
Nils


----------



## gage_ (5. August 2003)

Soo, ich bin wieder zurueck aus unendlichen Hoehen und dem wilden Sueden 

Also eigentlich haette ich schon Lust, und mein Fahrrad bringt mir der gute Rabbit ja auch gleich wieder mit, so dass ich gleich mal die Nach-Alpen-Inspektion machen koennte. Allerdings steht da auch noch ein Umbau an ...

Wenn sich das alles irgendwie mit dem Haufen Arbeit vereinbaren laesst, der nach 3 Wochen Urlaub auf micht wartet, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Gerrit (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *
> Also eigentlich haette ich schon Lust.... *




Na prima, wir haben noch Platz  

cheers
gerrit


----------



## madbull (5. August 2003)

Warum müssen die Deister-Touren immer sein, wenn ich vielleicht/wahrscheinlich arbeiten muss???   

Aber da die Teilnehmerzahl ja limitiert ist, sage ich einfach mal: Das wird schon was!  

Absagen geht ja einfacher als nachbuchen...  ;-)


----------



## Gerrit (5. August 2003)

Moin,

um ggf. noch nen Sattelschlepper zu organisieren  meldet euch bitte per PM bei mir, wenn ihr mitfahren wollt. 

cheers
gerrit


----------



## madbull (5. August 2003)

Ach ja: Wenn ich mitkomme, habt ihr einen zweiten Guide! Ich denke doch, dass ich den Weg ziemlich komplett hinbekommen sollte (bin ja zweimal mitgefahren und so schwer ist das nicht zu merken, bin streckenweise schon letztes Mal vorgefahren), und zwar INKLUSIVE GRABTRAIL PART II !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *... und zwar INKLUSIVE GRABTRAIL PART II !!! *


Wenn das kein Argument ist 
Da ich am Freitagnachmittag noch ein Date habe könntest Du ggf. erst gegen 20/21 Uhr bei mir eintrudeln, dann müßtest Du am Samstag nicht so früh aufstehen 
Am Samstag gegen 9:00h wollte ich dann ggf. Gregor noch abholen, sofern er Zeit hat, ansonsten können wir direkt bis Soltau durchrauschen und dort Gerrit's Shuttleservice in Anspruch nehmen 

Melde dich ggf. per PM!

Gruß,
Harry

P.S.: Am Sonntag wollte ich dann vorraussichtlich noch in die HaBes


----------



## madbull (6. August 2003)

20/21 Uhr WÄRE super, da ich dann keine Fahrradkarte lösen MÜSSTE. 
HaBe am Sonntag WÄRE auch genial.  
pm bekommst du am Donnrtag oder Freitag abend, HOFFENTLICH positiver Art...

Btw: Grabtrail Part II wird dir IMHO nicht so gut gefallen wie PART I - langsamer zu fahren mit (Bergab-)Schiebestücken, aber nichtsdestotrotz natürlich absolut lohnend...  Wenn da nicht die 200Hm extra wären nach schon erledigten 1000Hm..    Aber das sollte DICH ja eigentlich kaum noch schocken...  

Hoffentlich habe ich meine Scheibenbremsen und Laufräder bis dahin!   *HOFF*


----------



## Holzfeller (6. August 2003)

Ich denke das ihr die Wege, bei der guten Beschreibung ,gut finden und wieder erkennen werdet.
Leider muß ich bis 12 arbeiten und werde wenn, dann erst später zu euch stossen. Falls ich euch nicht finde bin ich auf alle fälle am  und im Grenzweg und wahrscheinlich einige male. Hat mich echt süchtig gemacht.Das letzte mal vor 2 Wochen waren wir im strömenden Regen da, da hatte der Grenzweg ein ganz anderes Gesicht. 
Also , gute Anfahrt.


----------



## Badehose (7. August 2003)

So,

Federgabel ist wieder da, ich melde mich aber trotzdem offiziell wieder ab und werde stattdessen die Nordsee heimsuchen. Ohne Bike!
Allen Beteiligten viel Spaß.


----------



## Martinbaby (7. August 2003)

Also Laune hätte ich ja schon ...
... bin nur irgendwie nicht so entscheidungsfreudig. Wird das denn ein Elite-Rennen oder eine sommerliche IBC-Tour. Außerdem würde sich die Teilnehmerzahl durch meine Wenigkeit von 8 auf 9 erhöhen. Habt Ihr noch Platz am Ende des Feldes, oder ist der Deister bereits dicht?


----------



## Rabbit (7. August 2003)

Hi Martin,

wenn Du's dir wirklich nochmal antun willst, bitte gern.
Wird sicher kein Race, schließlich bin ich ja eigentlich Guide 
Bei dem Wetter soll man's ja eh nicht übertreiben!

Die Racer können sich ja Meik anschliessen, der macht dann evtl. ein wenig mehr Speed!

Doch bedenke: Zu Anfang geht's gleich wieder den E1 hoch zum Nordmannsturm! Aber diesmal packst Du den, sicher!!! 

Wir sollten morgen Abend dann noch Gerrit mitteilen, wer denn nun alles den Shuttleservice von Soltau nutzt!
Gregor (gage_) ist sich ja immer noch nicht ganz schlüssig, vielleicht könntest Du den ja sogar mitnehmen, dann müßte ich nicht erst nach HH rein.
Und bei Meik steht der Pegel ja auch erst bei 99% 

Habe ich eigentlich deine Mobil-Nummer? Hier mal meine: 0160 / 94837692 (D1)
Ich sehe dich Samstag 

Gruß,
Harry

P.S.: Und den Rest kannst Du dir dann am Sonntag in den Black Hills mit uns geben


----------



## Martinbaby (7. August 2003)

Den E1 habe ich noch sehr wohl im Kopf, eigentlich wie alle Trails im Deister, die wir gefahren sind, wie könnte man auch sowas vergessen. Auf jeden Fall würde ich mir diesmal die "Spirale" vornehmen wollen (hieß doch so, oder  ) außerdem fühle ich mich sowieso von mal zu mal besser. Und in der Hitze fahre ich eigentlich ganz gerne. Steht dem eigentlich also nix mehr im Wege.

Würde mit dem eigenen Auto kommen, vielleicht nehme ich ja noch jemanden mit Buddy? LaughingMoon?


----------



## Martinbaby (7. August 2003)

... oder auch gerrit/gage


----------



## Martinbaby (7. August 2003)

... oder gregor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (8. August 2003)

Moin Martin!

Also, Gregor = gage_
Und Gerrit ist der Shuttlepilot aus Soltau, den mußt Du sicher nicht mitnehmen, der nimmt ab Raumhafen Soltau uns alle mit  

@Gerrit: Ich werde dir heute Abend per PM noch mitteilen, mit wievielen Personen ich den Shuttleservice nutzen werde, vorraussichtlich mind. mit 2 (Meik und Ich) + evtl. 1 (gage_)
Nimmt Martin den Service auch noch mit einem weiteren "Buddy"  in Anspruch, dann sind die 5 Plätze ausgebucht! 

Bis Morgen,
Harry


----------



## Gerrit (8. August 2003)

Moin!!

Einen Sitzplatz hat schon OBRADY aus Stade gebucht. Verbleiben also noch 4.

Zwei müssen übrigens rückwärts sitzen!
Diese sollten zudem recht schlank sein, weil die sch**** Gurte sonst etwas eng sind  

*Denkt bitte an Polstermaterial / Wolldecke für eure bikes!!!!!*

Für Rückfragen hier noch meine Telefonnummer:

*0179 79 76 429*

Ich probier' gleich mal, 4 bikes in mein Auto zu kriegen...

cu
gerrit


----------



## Beppo (8. August 2003)

Moin Moin,
ich habe leider am Wochenende keine Zeit 
wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß!
Diese Tour ist absolut empfehlenswert, Prädikat WERTVOLL! Daher ist es schon schade, schade, schade...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Thol (8. August 2003)

... jepp, bin dabei  

Deister bei dem Wetter ...   

Wie sieht die Planung nach der Tour aus? Ist noch ein Gang zum "Madbulls Tour des Leidens"  Italiener geplant? Oder gehts direkt nach der Tour wieder zurück nach Soltau?

Ich habe abends noch eine Einladung in Lüneburg und werde mich nach dem Deister ausklinken.

Wenn es direkt wieder nach Soltau geht, würde ich, insofern noch Platzt, gerne ein IBC Grossraumsammeltaxiticket lösen, wenn nicht, fahre ich mit solo.

Wie schauts aus ??

viele Grüsse aus HL  
Olaf


----------



## Rabbit (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thol _
> *
> Ich habe abends noch eine Einladung in Lüneburg und werde mich nach dem Deister ausklinken.
> 
> ...


Tja, ich denke das hast Du selbst schon beantwortet. Wir fahren nach der Tour alle direkt auf die Party nach Lüneburg, würde ich sagen   

Ich zumindest bin da ganz frei, nur wenn Du Meik mitnimmst, ist natürlich vorab zu klären, wie der wieder heim kommt!

Ich halte es mittlerweile fast schon für sinnvoll, wenn wir uns alle um 10:00h bei Gerrit auf dem Hof treffen und dann mal schauen

a) Wer denn nun überhaupt alles mitkommt
und
b) Die Teilnehmer entsprechend ihren Folgeterminen und sonstigen Wünsche/Gebaren  im Shuttle platzieren oder eben nicht!

Gruß,
Harry

BTW: Falls Gregor nicht mitkommen sollte, habe ich noch mind. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Soltau (ggf. auch Zwei). Mit Gregor könnte ich u.U. noch eine weitere Person mitnehmen (ab HH-Barmbek).


----------



## gage_ (8. August 2003)

... ich hab mich soeben entschlossen nicht mitzugehen, bin ja grade erst wieder daheim und hab noch einiges zu erledigen und hab auch noch nicht wieder Lust, durch die Lande zu reisen 

Also wird mein Platz auf saemtlichen Transportetappen frei. Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *... ich hab mich soeben entschlossen nicht mitzugehen...
> *



Das hast du völlig falsch verstanden...du hättest gar nicht laufen müssen  

Eigentlich bist (warst) du ja fest mit eingeplant, so als Bombenkrater-Vorfahrer  

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Martinbaby (8. August 2003)

So, ich habe mich entschieden! Ich komme mit, yippieee! Der Shuttleservice hört sich ja recht gemütlich an. Wird bestimmt lustiger als die ganze Tour ganz so alleine runter zu fahren. Von daher würde ich mich gerne Euch anschließen.

Gerrit, schreib mir bitte wann ich wo zu sein habe. Von Rick habe ich leider bisher noch nix gehört. Der bastelt wohl so fleißig an seinem neuen Bike, daß er gar nicht mehr ins Forum / in den eMail Briefkasten schaut...

Also freue mich auf morgen!


----------



## Buddy (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *...vielleicht nehme ich ja noch jemanden mit Buddy?... *



Hab es Dir ja schon in der Mail geschrieben, bei mir dauerts noch ne Weile...

Aber dann wird richtig Gas gegeben 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Martinbaby (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *
> 
> Hab es Dir ja schon in der Mail geschrieben, bei mir dauerts noch ne Weile...
> *



mail?
weclche Mail?

habe nix!


----------



## Buddy (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *
> 
> mail?
> ...



Hab ich Dir vor 30 Min. geschickt... Hab sie Dir jetzt nochmal geschickt.


----------



## Gerrit (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *würde ich mich gerne Euch anschließen.
> 
> Gerrit, schreib mir bitte wann ich wo zu sein habe.
> *



Siehe Thread...weiter oben ist ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

BTW: Raumschiff Deisterspace wäre damit voll:

- Obrady
- Rabbit
- Madbull
- Thol
- Martin


Würfelt schonmal, wer rückwärts sitzen will / soll 

*Bis morgen...10:00 Uhr*

cheers
gerrit


----------



## foxi (8. August 2003)

hi all
War heute mit den radl unterwegs zum plantschen am Heyesee kurz vor Rehburg entfernung zum Deister ca 30Km. Mein Hac hat mir 34°C im Schatten angezeigt. Hoffentlich ist es am Pass etwas kühler. Ich weiss nicht ob ihr wisst auf was wir uns da einlassen wird wohl ne mega Hitzeschlacht werden. Ich war jedenfalls schon mit mir am kämpfen ob ich nicht wieder zum Wasser düse, naja ziehn wir es halt durch, plantschen kann ich ja noch am Sonntag


----------



## Rabbit (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Hoffentlich ist es am Pass etwas kühler.*


Logisch, [Insider=ON] erinnere dich nur mal ans Schönjöchl in diesem Jahr[/Insider] 


> *
> Ich war jedenfalls schon mit mir am kämpfen ob ich nicht wieder zum Wasser düse, naja ziehn wir es halt durch, plantschen kann ich ja noch am Sonntag *


Planschen bei dem Wetter ist ja eh nur was für Warmduscher, 'richtige' Männer machen da lieber mal eben die 2.463 Hm voll 

Nee, keine Angst Jungs, wir gehen das morgen in aller, aller Ruhe an, zumindest bergan! Auf den Downhills lassen wir's dann richtig krachen, damit uns der Fahrtwind Kühlung spendet  

Bis morgen gegen 10:00h bei Gerrit auf'm Hof und um 12:00h am Parplatz!


----------



## Martinbaby (9. August 2003)

Bin ich wieder aus dem Raumschiff Deisterspce ausgeladen  

Dachte ich hätte schon nen Platz  

Dann muß ich wohl mit meiner eigenen Raumsonde anspacen - schade. Kann dann aber rund ne Std später abheben.

Also bis um 12.00 h Paßhöhe Galaktika.


----------



## Gerrit (9. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Bin ich wieder aus dem Raumschiff Deisterspce ausgeladen
> 
> *




Wie?? Klar hatte ich dich eingeplant...steht doch im Thread   
Und PM habe ich dir auch geschickt...  

Gib' GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!
gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (9. August 2003)

Mehr Bilder von unseren diesjährigen Alpentouren sind online:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3271&ppuser=477&password=&page=1

Viel Spass beim betrachten


----------



## Martinbaby (9. August 2003)

Ich hab´s! Mein Gott, ja, jetzt habe ich es auch!!!
Das breite Dauergrinsen   

Danke an unseren heutigen Tourguide, Rabbit, der uns den Deister von seiner besten Seite zeigte.

Bin heute sogar so ziemlich alles gefahren.  Na ja, den Bombenkrater darf man ja auslassen. Sonst aber alles eigentlich gepackt. Wenn auch oft erst beim zweiten Versuch (erst mal langsam zu Fuß heranpirschen und die ideale Fallinie ausloten).  Okay, den Grenzweg haben wir heute ausgelassen, das wäre noch mal ne harte Nuß geworden. Aber es mußte heute ja auch klappen - mit meiner neuen Marathon SL.

Werde heute abend also vor mich hin grinsen. Mal schauen, wie lange das anhält. Wenn das aufhört muß der nächste Deister-Termin her. Bin schon auf die Fotos gespannt (grins)

Großes Lob übrigens auch an Anja, die sich heute super geschlagen hat und eigentlich auch alles gefahren ist - alle Achtung !!!


----------

